# Relais-Adapter M12 Bauform



## acid (6 August 2020)

Moin!

Situation: Ich habe ein M12 Feldmodul mit 24V Ausgang, mein Signalempfänger benötigt aber einen potentialfreien Kontakt. 

Kennt jemand etwas in IP65, mir schwebt eine Art M12-Zwischenstecker vor, in welchem ein Relais steckt, das von meinem Feldmodul angesteuert wird und mit daraus meinen Potentialfreien Kontakt zur Verfügung stellt. Jemand schon mal so etwas gesehen? 

Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich auch gerne willkommen.

Schöne Grüße
David


----------



## dingo (6 August 2020)

Vielleicht hat Murr Elektronik ein passendes Modul:
https://shop.murrelektronik.de/

Oder ein kleinen, der Schutzart entsprechenden kleinen Abzeigkasten & Einbau- M12 Stecker/Buchsen nehmen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 August 2020)

Nennt sich Koppelrelais und gibt es z.B. von Weidmüller.
Kannte ich bisher nicht, 2 Minuten bei Google gesucht.


----------



## acid (6 August 2020)

Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht. Meine Google-Suche war da nicht so erfolgreich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 August 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht. Meine Google-Suche war da nicht so erfolgreich.


Hm, OK, ich hatte nur M12 und Relais eingegeben und da wurde es mir oben bei den Shopping-Angeboten angezeigt..


----------



## PN/DP (6 August 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Nennt sich Koppelrelais und gibt es z.B. von Weidmüller.
> Kannte ich bisher nicht, 2 Minuten bei Google gesucht.


Genau genommen nennt sich das nicht Koppelrelais sondern Relaiskoppler. Wenn man bei exotischen Dingen nicht genau die richtige Bezeichnung als Suchbegriff verwendet, dann kann eine Internet-Suche auch mal erfolglos bleiben.

Bei so einem exotischen/speziellen Relaiskoppler wäre ich skeptisch, ob es diese Dinger in 10 Jahren noch als Ersatzteil gibt... Weidmüller hat schon öfters Spezial-Interface-Teile hergestellt, von denen heute nichts mehr erhältlich ist.

Anstatt das Signal potentialfrei am Feldmodul auszugeben, könntest Du das Koppelrelais (Standardbauteil) erst beim Signalempfänger einbauen und dort die Potentialtrennung/-freiheit realisieren?

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 August 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Genau genommen nennt sich das nicht Koppelrelais sondern Relaiskoppler. Wenn man bei exotischen Dingen nicht genau die richtige Bezeichnung als Suchbegriff verwendet, dann kann eine Internet-Suche auch mal erfolglos bleiben.


Kommt drauf an wen man fragt. Weidmüller nennt es Relaiskoppler (Hatte ich übersehen), bei Conrad heißt es aber Koppelrelais (Hatte ich als erstes gesehen und verwendet).


----------



## acid (10 August 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Anstatt das Signal potentialfrei am Feldmodul auszugeben, könntest Du das Koppelrelais (Standardbauteil) erst beim Signalempfänger einbauen und dort die Potentialtrennung/-freiheit realisieren?
> Harald



Würde ich gerne, wäre mir auch lieber, aber ich habe beiderseits M12 Steckverbinder und eine Abzweisgose mit Relais ist mir irgendwie zuwieder. Sowas lässt sich, falls der Weidmüller-Koppler mal nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, immer noch bauen.


----------

